# Selling my Mac - Restore defaults / clean files



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

I am going to be selling my MacBook MB061LL/A 13.3" Notebook PC (2.0 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Processor, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB Hard Drive, 6x Combo Drive) 

How do I clear all of the personal files / personal information off of it? 
plus restore defaults

Thank youray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Pull out the DVDs that came with it new, and one of them will be a restore/install DVD. Boot from that disk, and tell it to install onto the Macbook. On the page where it asks which drive to install onto, there will be an option button. Select the hard drive, and push that button, and there you should be able to erase and install. That should be what you need.


----------

